# 5010 with cab won't start



## Gary Hieronymus (Dec 9, 2020)

When I try to start my 5010 the gauges light up, but then just a clicking. Checked the 3 70amp relays on the firewall, tested battery and connections, replaced the starter, the engine turns freely, tried to short across solenoid and the start engages flywheel then kicks out. This happens repeatedly.( Click, click, click). 

Any ideas?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Only one. Test the starter while it's on the tractor. Locate the start signal wire going to starter solenoid. You probably already know where it is. Remove it and using a jumper wire, flash battery voltage to that terminal. If the battery, cables, starter, etc are serviceable the starter will engage and the engine will attempt to turn. 

Yes, make sure it's in neutral, key is off, all that. It's not going to start and run over you in 1/4 revolution. If that checks out then you have a control circuit problem.


----------



## Gary Hieronymus (Dec 9, 2020)

Same results. Click.


----------



## Gary Hieronymus (Dec 9, 2020)

Problem solved. Thanks for the help. Found a bad ground.


----------

